# I think she's ring ready



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Standing ovation!!!


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

BOB! For her that means Best of Breed, for you that means Bring your own Booze because your going to need it while giving her a bath!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, she looks great, I can see she got the mud bath treatment at the groomers!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

She is a pretty girl....even with the mud.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> What do you think?


 
Um, maybe _wring _ready!!! LOL


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh she is so Adorable!  She looks most happy with herself! LOL


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

Happy golden  Looking great!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

beccacc31 said:


> BOB! For her that means Best of Breed, for you that means Bring your own Booze because your going to need it while giving her a bath!



HAHA! Well, I can totally handle the dirt (made her jump back in and swim around) but the burrs! In her tail! Yup, as PG said I was ready to wring her!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> HAHA! Well, I can totally handle the dirt (made her jump back in and swim around) but the burrs! In her tail! Yup, as PG said I was ready to wring her!


Again. Your own fault. You named her... :curtain:


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I love the burrs in her tail--Best Of Burrs!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

looks like a terv I saw in the obedience ring today. There was even mud flying off his owner/handler's shoes. It was, umm, different.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I would love to see the look on a judge's face if you walked into a ring with her looking like THAT :doh::doh::doh: Can you imagine a judge trying to go over her without touching mud, burrs?????? I'm laughing just thinking about the possibility 

I double dog dare you!  and want to know which show you'll be at so I can be there! :wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Gwen said:


> I would love to see the look on a judge's face if you walked into a ring with her looking like THAT :doh::doh::doh: Can you imagine a judge trying to go over her without touching mud, burrs?????? I'm laughing just thinking about the possibility
> 
> I double dog dare you!  and want to know which show you'll be at so I can be there! :wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey:


 
I see a money making venture here... we could easily sell tickets for that!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I see a money making venture here... we could easily sell tickets for that!!!


Now that you mention it....I'm in! Hahaha, I have no shame. Besides, that's what a retriever looks like 99.9% of the time anyway, right? She'd be the real deal


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> Now that you mention it....I'm in! Hahaha, I have no shame. Besides, that's what a retriever looks like 99.9% of the time anyway, right? She'd be the real deal


I want to know when and where! An event not to be missed, for sure!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Show pose for sure, what a doll!


----------

